# Biggest Loser personal trainer Bob Harper has massive heart attack



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 27, 2017)

Wow.  By all accounts Bob Harper was the poster child for solid fitness and good nutrition.  Really does make you wonder how much of your longevity is more hereditary vs. any of the preemptive things you may try to do to stay healthy.

'Biggest Loser' host Bob Harper suffers heart attack

*Bob Harper* -- a fitness guru who's the host of "*The Biggest Loser*" -- suffered a heart attack that left him unconscious for 2 days.

Harper tells us he was working out in a NYC gym 2 weeks ago when he collapsed. A doctor who was also working out administered CPR and used paddles to keep Bob alive.

The 51-year-old was taken to the hospital and says he woke up 2 days later. He was hospitalized for 8 days and is still in NYC -- he lives in L.A. -- because his doctors have not cleared him to fly.

He's doing a lot better and his exercise for the time being is limited to walking.

*Bob -- a fitness nut -- says the heart attack is all genetics. His mom died from a heart attack.*


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 27, 2017)

On the face of it there isn't enough information.  If he really ate as clean as he says (and no reason not to believe him) and stayed away from supplementation (no reason to think he did), then if it was in fact a MI that caused his arrest, I would agree that it's a genetic thing.

My father dropped dead from MI at 39; my mother's first was at age 44.  It's always in the forefront of my mind.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 27, 2017)

The first question in the ER, "Has anyone in your family ever had heart troubles?"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I also think it has a lot to do with people ignoring their medical health. "Oh I'm tip top shape,  don't need to get a check up". I know that's how my dad viewed it, he was incredible shape for his age, died from a massive heart attack @61. My sisters heart blew out @32. Neither one would go to the doctor on regular basis.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 27, 2017)

Heredity is a silent killer if one doesn't take care of themselves and prepare for it. It is one of the few things that "act" as an early warning sign for problems that is often neglected. If there is a history...take care of it early on and beat it.


----------

